# W-Lan Repeater wird nicht erkannt (W 100)



## The_Trasher (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir passend zu meinem Speedport W920V einen WLan Repeater gekauft, genauer gesagt den Speedport W100 Repeater.

Leider geht das jetzt noch nicht. Ich hab mir die Bedienungsanleitung natürlich schon angekuckt und bin auch nach der vorgegangen. 
Also auf weißes Licht warten und dann manuell den Knopf für den Verbindungsaufbau drücken. Doch leider findet der anscheinend automatisch kein WLan.

Dann hab ich im Konfigurationsmenü des Routers die MAC-Adresse des Repeaters manuell eingegeben und bei den WLan Clients freigeschaltet. 
Funktioniert aber immer noch nicht. 

Hab ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht ? (Das der W-Lan Empfangsbereich zu klein ist kann ich ausschließen mit dem Handy komme ich ca. 3 Meter weiter immer noch rein)


----------



## K3n$! (27. Januar 2013)

Gibt es bei diesem Repeater auch ein Menü, in das du per Browser kommst ?


----------



## The_Trasher (27. Januar 2013)

Nein, das muss alles über den Router selbst konfiguriert werden. (In meinem Fall also die 192.168.2.1)


----------



## K3n$! (27. Januar 2013)

Okay, ich nehme mal an, dass wird dann über WPS geklärt. 
Was steht denn genau in der Anleitung zu dem Repeater, wie man da vorgehen soll ?

Ich würde es ja so machen: WLAN Knopf am W920v für 5s drücken, dann am Repeater eine WPS Taste oder etwas dergleichen drücken. 
Normalerweise sollte das dann funktionieren. 

Hast du im W920v irgendwas verstellt, also z.B. einen Mac-Filter oder das keine neuen Geräte mehr hinzugefügt werden können ?


----------



## The_Trasher (27. Januar 2013)

Also, ich stecke den Repeater ein und dann muss ich auf das weiße Licht warten bis es voll da ist (nicht flackert). Dann auf die WPS-Taste und warten bis das grüne Licht voll da ist. 
Bei mir kommt allerdings nur das rote, da Störung, also Verbindungsaufbau war nicht erfolgreich.

Konfiguration im Router:

MAC Filterung (quasi Wlan Client Zulassung) ist auf ein, müsste also passen.
Darunter habe ich dann einen weiteren Client hinzugefügt, eben den Repeater über Eingabe der MAC-Adresse des Geräts.


----------



## K3n$! (27. Januar 2013)

Nimm mal den Filter testweise raus, sodass alle Geräte zugelassen werden.
Mich wundert es, dass du nichts am Router einstellen musst. 
So könnte ja jeder einfach bei sich den Repeater dranklemmen und sich bei dir ins Netz einloggen.

PS: Oder meinst du die WPS Taste am Router ?


----------



## The_Trasher (27. Januar 2013)

Nein,ich mein schon die WPS Taste am Repeater. Die mac filterung war davor schon auf aus, das habe ich hald nur umgestellt als es nicht ging.
Aber irgendetwas mach ich da wohl falsch....
Werd mich morgen nochmal intensiv damit beschäftigen.


----------



## K3n$! (27. Januar 2013)

Bist du mal näher rangegangen mit dem Repeater ?
Vielleicht ist die Reichweite von dem Gerät so beschränkt. 

Du kannst zu Testzwecken auch mal den Router auf den Werkszustand zurücksetzen (Konfiguration vorher sichern!)
und dann nochmal testen. Eventuell ist irgendwo ein Fehler in der Konfig.


----------



## The_Trasher (28. Januar 2013)

Ja. Bin mal ca. Auf eine Entfernung von 5 Metern rangegangenen. Ändert allerdings nichts. Muss da heute mal nachschauen.


----------

